# Good Job or Bad Job ?



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey folks , hows the job going today ? Is there anything you could do or wish to do that would improve the scene you now find yourself in ? Maybe everthing is great and life could not be better ? Maybe you are looking for a change ? Whats up today ?
Good luck and keep cooking !!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Never stop looking for ways to improve!

Innovation is the key
cc:chef:


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

My day is going pretty well so far. It's morning here in Australia; the sky is blue and sunny, I've got some spring onions and lettuce to plant in the garden and a day off to enjoy. Truth be told, i'm only working part time at the moment so i have lots of days off while i search for a new job.
I s'pose my situation would be mproved by having a full time job and a bit more money for xmas, but I have health and love and summer is on it's way, so who can worry too much?


----------

